# are we human or are we cancer?



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

doesnt it make sense to change the word dancer to cancer? like saying are we all these good things(grace, virture etc.) or are we destroying the world we live in?

the killers are one of those bands who's music i hate when i first here it. and then it grows on me. like a tumor. i cant help but like it after a while. so much so that i saw then at the hollywood bowl last year.

the song i'm stuck on now is human. 

I did my best to notice
When the call came down the line
Up to the platform of surrender
I was brought but I was kind

And sometimes I get nervous
When I see an open door
Close your eyes, clear your heart
Cut the cord

Are we human or are we dancer?
My sign is vital, my hands are cold
And I'm on my knees looking for the answer
Are we human or are we dancer?

Pay my respects to grace and virtue
Send my condolences to good
Hear my regards to soul and romance
They always did the best they could

And so long to devotion
It taught me everything I know
Wave goodbye, wish me well
You've got to let me go

Are we human or are we dancer?
My sign is vital, my hands are cold
And I'm on my knees looking for the answer
Are we human or are we dancer?

Will your system be all right
When you dream of home tonight
There is no message we're receiving
Let me know, is your heart still beating?

Are we human or are we dancer?
My sign is vital, my hands are cold
And I'm on my knees looking for the answer
Are we human or are we dancer?

You've got to let me know

Are we human or are we dancer?
My sign is vital, my hands are cold
And I'm on my knees looking for the answer
Are we human or are we dancer? 


im sure this isnt the intent of the song but it would be cool if it was.


----------

